# Oklahoma State Bee Meeting



## gwest (Feb 24, 2010)

Spring 2012 OSBA Conference http://www.okbees.org

The Oklahoma State Beekeepers Association will hold its annual spring conference on March 3, 2012, in Ponca City.
Host of the conference will be the North Central Oklahoma Beekeepers Association (NCOBA). NCOBA was formed last year and, after meeting all requirements, was approved for membership in the state organization during the OSBA's 2011 fall conference.
The 2012 spring conference will be Saturday, March 3 from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. at the American Legion Post No. 14, which is located at 407 W. South Avenue, Ponca City, OK. The American Legion Post is on the West side of South Avenue.
As an added attraction, the new Conoco Museum, will be open that Saturday and admission is free. The museum is located at 501 W. South Avenue, Ponca City.

Vendors for the Spring Conference in Ponca City are:

Ultrabreeze Bee Suits / Ozark Bee Supply - catalogs at www.Ozarkbees.com and http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm Contact Greg Hannaford at [email protected]. Orders should be placed by Wednesday 2/29 @ 5pm for delivery to the Spring Conference.

Beekeeping Etc www.beekeepingetc.com. Pre-Orders will be taken until Tuesday, 2/28/12, for delivery to the Conference - subject to being in stock. Orders sooner than 2/28/12 would be appreciated. Contact Tommy Thornton at [email protected]

Royal Bee Supply www.Royalbeesupply.com Oklahoma distributor for Mann Lake Ltd. supplies, Shastina Millworks, and Pierco Frames. Contact the Oklahoma representative, Brian Royal 405-417-8228 or [email protected]

For further information regarding the Spring Conference, please contact Todd Rivers, President of NCOBA at [email protected] or Maribeth Snapp, Treasurer of OSBA, at [email protected].


----------

